

The end of the poll internet - maxklein
http://maxklein.me/poll

======
wslh
I have a lot of criticism on the Max's conclusion:

The observation is right, and I think almost everybody in the HN know that.

Now, I don't get the "... event notification model is much more efficient than
a poll model, both in programming and in the real world."

Efficient in what terms? energy? because what I am seeing in my micro-
internet-world is that the mainstream news/links are more mainstream and the
Internet exploration goes to the bottom. I see repetitions of repetitions of
repetitions and it feels like TV.

------
ALXfoo
Generalizations... For example is iTunes truly changing the face of the music
industry? No, true music collectors, you know the ones that will remember a
song for more than a week, seek high quality, both content and file format
music elsewhere.

The same will happen to the non-braindead of the internet, sure garbage pushed
information will become popular (like a G6) but truly good content will not
disappear. It will however become harder to find, but that's a revolution for
a later date.

------
joelmichael
Why would I want to be interrupted? That sounds annoying. I check Twitter and
Facebook when I want to see updates. They aren't being "pushed" to me.

------
mml
Welcome to 1996. Pointcast anyone? Advertisers love the idea, people, not so
much.

------
dools
What is RSS.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
You could say twitter is a friend-curated RSS feed that actually kind of
works.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Twitter isn't a "thing" any more than the telephone network is a "thing", it's
a communication medium, and thus has a kajillion different forms.

------
MatthewPhillips
No mention of the incredibly awesome socket.io?

